# Google- Yoga for irritable bowel syndrome - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Yoga for *irritable bowel syndrome*guardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>36 minutes ago</nobr>A small study looked at 22 men with *irritable bowel syndrome*.[1] It compared drug treatment for diarrhoea (loperamide) with yoga. *...*Meditation for *irritable bowel syndrome* <nobr>guardian.co.uk</nobr><nobr>all 2 news articles</nobr>[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

